# I will be resigning as moderator



## Dave M (Aug 18, 2012)

This week I accepted a position as volunteer Treasurer for a large nonprofit entity. Doing that along with fulfilling my responsibilities in a number of other volunteer positions and still trying to enjoy retirement forces me to make some tough decisions.

I have enjoyed TUG immensely for over 15 years and know that I have absorbed much more from the TUG community than I could ever hope to give back. However, as I have spread my volunteer wings over the past two years, I have spent less and less time on TUG. It's now time for me to pass the baton. 

Brian will make a new moderator assignment for this forum soon.

My thanks and love go out to all of you who have made my TUG experience so wonderful over the years. I'll still check in occasionally, but probably not as a regular.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for your many years of service to the TUG community Dave. Your knowledge has been instrumental here to many. I wish you well on your future endeavors and hope that you still continue to come in here and participate in the discussion.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave M said:


> This week I accepted a position as volunteer Treasurer for a large nonprofit entity. Doing that along with fulfilling my responsibilities in a number of other volunteer positions and still trying to enjoy retirement forces me to make some tough decisions.
> 
> I have enjoyed TUG immensely for over 15 years and know that I have absorbed much more from the TUG community than I could ever hope to give back. However, as I have spread my volunteer wings over the past two years, I have spent less and less time on TUG. It's now time for me to pass the baton.
> 
> ...



Wish you luck in your new projects.  Take care.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks, Dave and good luck to you!


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave, you have been my Marriott Guru since I joined this group in 2001. 
Best of luck in this new phase of your life. 

You will be missed


----------



## littlestar (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck Dave, and thanks for all the help through the years. 

I envy you living on Hilton Head Island - you can't get so busy that you neglect to enjoy that island.


----------



## Bob B (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope you'll still be around to comment from time to time Dave. Best of luck.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Best wishes, Dave!*

Thanks for your many years as a Moderator!


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck, Dave!  You will be missed as a regular, but what good is retiring if you cannot enjoy it!


----------



## GregT (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave,

Thank you for all of your advice and valuable contributions here over the years!  We wish you well in your new endeavors and the nonprofit is lucky to have you.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## m61376 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave- you will certainly be missed, and like many of us here I can't thank you enough for all your invaluable help. Your expertise enabled me to comfortably make my purchases.

I am glad you've recovered and are enjoying your retirement, and please don't be a stranger here!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 18, 2012)

*Best of luck!*

Dave;  Thanks for all your valuable input and hard work over the years.  Best of luck with all your future ventures!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave, Good Luck and Godspeed!


----------



## AMJ (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck and thanks for the wealth of information that you shared!


----------



## Michigan Czar (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave, good luck and enjoy your retirement! Thanks for everything, you wil be missed.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave,
Thanks for all the help on TUG, and the personal help that you offered throughout the years.  Best of luck to you....


----------



## LisaH (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave, sounds like you have been keeping yourself busy 
We are lucky to have you here. Please do drop by to "see" us.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck with the new position.  Your replacement has really big shoes to fill.


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 18, 2012)

All the best Dave. Good luck in your new endeavor. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave

Best of luck in your new adventure.

You will be missed.

Bill


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave, all good thoughts as you face new challenges.  I learned many things from you that helped to make our timesharing the best it can be - thank you.


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave M said:


> This week I accepted a position as volunteer Treasurer for a large nonprofit entity. Doing that along with fulfilling my responsibilities in a number of other volunteer positions and still trying to enjoy retirement forces me to make some tough decisions.
> 
> I have enjoyed TUG immensely for over 15 years and know that I have absorbed much more from the TUG community than I could ever hope to give back. However, as I have spread my volunteer wings over the past two years, I have spent less and less time on TUG. It's now time for me to pass the baton.
> 
> ...



 Sorry to see you go as you have been one of the best moderators on here! Like the fact you didn't seem to let this job go to your head like many others and dealt with members in a nice way.
 If there had been more moderators like you on here I would have renewed my membership! 

 Best wishes in your new job! PHIL


----------



## KathyPet (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave,   Thank you so much for all the help you have provided over the years.  Live long and prosper!


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 18, 2012)

Many thanks Dave for your years of service. TUG,  and especially the Marrriott forum have enhanced our use of our Marriotts immensely.  Best wishes!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave-Thank you for all your years of service to TUG. You will surely be missed. Best of luck!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you Dave M for everything, your wisdom, your  knowledge of the Marriott Vacation timeshare experience and your guidance helped me to purchased my first re-sell Marriott timeshare unit many, many years ago. 

The Chief of Staff and I have enjoyed many years of Marriott vacation experience because of you. Yes!! We loved Grande Ocean.

Thank you so much for everything.  Good luck and I hope you are enjoying the warmer weather in South Carolina over Boston.

Dave M, thanks you for all your years of service at TUG as moderator.


----------



## sheilas (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck to you Dave.  I have enjoyed meeting you on two tug cruises.  You have been a big help in getting me to understand timesharing !!


----------



## windje2000 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wishing you well and adding a thousand thanks for your service.


----------



## Docklander (Aug 18, 2012)

Like the other posters on here I've gained a wealth of information form your posts since I've been on TUG and for that I will always be grateful. 

On a separate note, it's always really great to see someone who devotes such a lot of time to helping others whether it be by being a great mod on here or by volunteering elsewhere. Kudos to you Dave M.


----------



## Kay H (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave,
Thnks for the time and info you have given to help so many of us.  It has been appreciated.  Enjoy the new phase of your life.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave,

I've learned so much from you and have benefited from your wisdom.   Thank you for your years of service as a Tug Moderator.

Many newer Tuggers might not know that your dad was a Navy veteran and submarine Captain of the U.S.S. Darter.

Thanks Dave for your recommendation of the book "Cruisers for Breakfast: War Patrols of the U.S.S. Darter and U.S.S. Dace." by John G. Mansfield Jr. 

Darter and Dace fired the first shots that started the largest naval engagement in history, the Battle of Leyte Gulf, Oct 23-26, 1944.  A quote from the book by Vice Admiral Thomas C. Kinkaid, Commander- Seventh Fleet, 1944:
"The Fourth War Patrol of the USS Darter embraces one of the most outstanding contributions by submarines to the ultimate defeat of the Japanese Navy".  For WWII history buffs, if you haven't read this book, I recommend it as Dave did to me.

Thanks again for all the help and knowledge you so graciously shared.

All the best as you travel down new paths!

Richard


----------



## JanT (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave,

Thank you so much for the time and effort you put into TUG over the years.  And thank you for all the wonderful insight and information you provided as well.  I learned alot from you.

Good luck in your new endeavor and please know that you will be missed greatly here.  Stop in from time-to-time just to say "Hi."

Jan


----------



## jackio (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you for your valuable service over the years.  Enjoy your new endeavor. - Jacki


----------



## jme (Aug 18, 2012)

*Moving on, but not moving away....*

Dave, 

Thank you for all you've meant to TUG, and thank you even more for what you've meant to me personally over the past decade and a half. Your efforts have been tireless, and your contributions immeasurable. There has never been a situation or question for which you didn't have the perfect answer.  

Each and every organization that is fortunate enough to have your services will always be blessed with intuitive analysis, sage advice, and a most diplomatic way of presentation....And believe me, that is a rare combination of gifts, and you always managed to exercise all three simultaneously without exception. 

I'm happy to call you my friend, and I will no doubt be seeing you around the island. I think of you every time I pass both Sun City and the Sunset Grille on my way in, and that's a lot. I always honk the horn----do you hear it?  

All the best in your endeavors......see you soon on your turf, my good friend, and again, many many thanks. Marty


----------



## irish (Aug 18, 2012)

THANKS DAVE. you were always very helpful and quick to respond to my MANY MANY QUESTIONS.. you will be missed.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you Dave for sharing all of your knowledge with us for all of these years.  You will be missed, not forgotten and I hope you will continue to join us on this board.  Good luck with everything.
Ilene


----------



## Whirl (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 18, 2012)

Another thank you for all you've done. Good luck in your new endeavors.


----------



## Courts (Aug 18, 2012)

> along with fulfilling my responsibilities in a number of other volunteer positions



You are one of those guys huh.   

There are so many organizations that depend on volunteers and we are grateful for the time you have given us. 

 Although I do not post much, I have benefited from your knowledge and experience as well as your professionalism. 

It won't be the same without you Dave. 

As so many have already said, we thank you and wish you well. 

.


----------



## ricki999 (Aug 18, 2012)

You will be missed. Thank you for your wisdom and insight.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wishing you the very best and a happy retirement including volunteering.

Also thank you for all the public and private help you have given us all over the years.  

Please, visit us from time to time as you may learn a new trick or two now you are in the DC program.


----------



## normab (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for all you did over the years.  When I joined the forum was well established. I learned so much and I truly believe we never would have reaped all the benefits of MVC ownership without you and the others on this forum.  

Enjoy!

Norma


----------



## ginsun88 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you Dave!

I learned a lot from you and appreciate your professionalism and kindness.

Best regards in your new endeavors,

Grace


----------



## sun&fun (Aug 18, 2012)

So many of us appreciate your service to the TUG community. I always found your responses to be reliable and helpful. Best of luck with your new endeavors.


----------



## winger (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave. Best of luck in retirement and please visit us when you have time ( don't be a stranger).  I was just reading a post above - so how big ARE the shoes that you actually wear?


----------



## jbiza (Aug 18, 2012)

We appreciate you & your service as Moderator


----------



## shagnut (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave, sorry to see you go but understand that you will be missed terribly. I've enjoyed meeting you and know that your new endeavor will be lucky to have you.  You're the best!!  shaggy


----------



## amanda14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you kind sir


----------



## Laurie (Aug 18, 2012)

I so agree with shaggy - you're the best, and will be missed. Best wishes to you in all your activities and endeavors, and I *still* hope to meet you one of these years, on a return trip to HHI!


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 18, 2012)

We go back a long time Dave and I'll miss you around here.  I wish you well my friend...and happy travels.

Brian


----------



## Lee55 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave

Best of luck... You will be missed here...


----------



## mas (Aug 18, 2012)

Best of luck to you Dave, in your new endeavors.


----------



## cp73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Good luck to you Dave. You will be greatly missed. Always enjoyed your comments and information on the forum. You are so knowledgeable.


----------



## SMB1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Dave M said:


> This week I accepted a position as volunteer Treasurer for a large nonprofit entity. Doing that along with fulfilling my responsibilities in a number of other volunteer positions and still trying to enjoy retirement forces me to make some tough decisions.
> 
> I have enjoyed TUG immensely for over 15 years and know that I have absorbed much more from the TUG community than I could ever hope to give back. However, as I have spread my volunteer wings over the past two years, I have spent less and less time on TUG. It's now time for me to pass the baton.
> 
> ...



Truly sorrry to hear that.  Thanks for all of the guidance.


----------



## Clark (Aug 19, 2012)

We will miss you Dave. Best to you.

Clark


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, you'll be missed. 

Thank you and Best of Luck in your new endeavors.


----------



## jont (Aug 19, 2012)

Best wishes Dave. Thank you  for doing a fantastic job as moderator. You will be missed.


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 19, 2012)

good morning...

Dave... don't be scarce  learned a bunch from you....

Thanks for your contributions!!!

good ol' puck!!!


----------



## kmij (Aug 19, 2012)

*best wishes, dave*

we can't thank you enough for all of your helpful guidance through the TS maze. the non-profit agency you will be with is SO lucky to have you and i 
know you will do well.  hope to see some future posts from you. best of luck 
to you.

jean


----------



## learnalot (Aug 19, 2012)

Dave,

You will be sorely missed.  Godspeed to you in your new endeavors.  Please do stop in and say hello from time to time.  Thank you for all your contributions.


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 19, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Dave, 
best wishes for your new position.
Thank you very much for your time and effort as a TUG moderator.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 19, 2012)

*Thank You.*




Dave M said:


> I will be resigning as moderator


Your contributions over the years have helped make TUG & specially TUG-BBS the bright spots that they are on the wild & wooly electric internet. 

Much appreciated. 

Thank you & farewell. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## WINSLOW (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for all your help & knowledge in everything Marriott.

 I always looked for your posts for confirmation of questions, knowing I'd receive the correct answers.  

Thank you for all your time & effort. You will be sorely missed. 

Best of luck with everything!

Stay healthy, happy & vacationing

Crystal


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 19, 2012)

I vote for the naming of TUG stickys as the "Dave M Commemorative Sticky" areas...  Brian?


----------



## fizzysoup (Aug 19, 2012)

Good Luck Dave & many thanks for all your valuable input.

"TUG - Saving thousands for millions"!


----------



## alhanna (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for all of your great advice. I really enjoy this board.


----------



## JimC (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you, Dave, for all you did for TUG and our forum.  Hope your new position is personally fulfilling.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for the years of excellent service you have given the TUG community.


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 19, 2012)

You will be missed greatly. When discussions became heated on changes I would just wait for your voice of reason to chime into the discussion.  Lucky are those who will now have your wisdom and expertise to guide them.  Thank you for all the answers and guidance you have provided over the years.  It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for all you have done for TUG!


----------



## Mamianka (Aug 19, 2012)

Let me add our sincere and grateful thanks to you, for all your many, many hours of service here.  We learn something every single day that we long into TUG, and your shepherding of all of the info - and all of us - is a huge factor in that.  Best wishes for your new endeavors.

M


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 19, 2012)

Dave,
Thanks for sharing your time and insight with us.  GL.  

Tracey


----------



## Sunbum (Aug 19, 2012)

You will be missed Dave. All the best to you in your future endevors. Thanks for sharing your unbelievable knowledge of MVC.

Cheers


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 19, 2012)

Best wishes, I've enjoyed your posts.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for all your good work here on TUG.  Your contribution will be missed.  All the best.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 19, 2012)

*We'll miss you, Dave*

Thanks so much for all you've done for everyone on TUG. We'll certainly miss you.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 19, 2012)

Enjoy yourself, Dave.  I knew eventually that the volunteering spirit of where you live would take a good hold of you.  I think it is something we feel that we need to do, as much for us as for whoever we are helping.

Fern


----------



## tobyk (Aug 20, 2012)

*Another Grateful Novice*

Your knowledge has spread to the many new members of TUG; and I thank you for lighting the fire of desire to learn more about the world of travel and time-sharing.


----------



## Swice (Aug 20, 2012)

*Hats off to you*

You have been excellent.     Thank you for ALL of the HOURS you've spent.   Your work has been appreciated more than we could ever express.


----------



## radmoo (Aug 20, 2012)

Ditto !!!  Thanks for everything.


----------



## pefs65 (Aug 20, 2012)

Dave
Best of luck and thank you for all of your help and insight.


----------



## siberiavol (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for your work especially during the transition to DC.


----------



## KarenP (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for your service to TUG and for all your helpful posts!  Good luck in your new position!


----------



## LAR (Aug 20, 2012)

Dave,

You've always been very helpful.  It will not the same....

Thanks,
LAR


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 20, 2012)

Dave,
Thanks so much for your wisdom and insight the past years. When I bought my first timeshare (Marriott) in early 2003 I had many questions. You always answered questions with patience and correct information. From you and others on TUG I've learned how to make great use of what I purchased. Your knowledge about Marriott has always amazed me. 
Good luck with your future endeavors! We'll miss you as a moderator, but hope you'll still have time to post occasionally.
Thanks for many hours of service and sharing your timeshare knowledge with us!
Lisa


----------



## Darlene (Aug 20, 2012)

Wait, you'll still be on TUG, right? I just got back in town & been without a computer. 
Darlene


----------



## winger (Aug 20, 2012)

*How to throw a goodbye party, cyber style?*

If there were a way to throw a farewell party for Dave, I am all in!
 
Cheers, to Dave !!!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you Dave. When I was first starting out in timesharing, you answered my questions about airline bumps. Thanks to you, my family flew free from the Pacific Northwest to Washington DC for spring break when my kids were young, and also at a greatly reduced fare (airline credits for being bumped) to Hawaii.

All the best,
Gayle


----------



## Leeman (Aug 21, 2012)

*Best of Luck to you Dave*

I echo the great sentiments shared by others. Thanks much Dave for the info you have shared with us over the years.


Rgds,


----------



## tatmtr7 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dave, truly a loss for us but a positive for the charity!
Even though we have been Marriott owners for over 20 years, you have always increased my understanding in so many ways.
Thanks!!!
Jeannine


----------



## deemac (Aug 21, 2012)

*Good Luck, Dave M.*



Dave M said:


> This week I accepted a position as volunteer Treasurer for a large nonprofit entity. Doing that along with fulfilling my responsibilities in a number of other volunteer positions and still trying to enjoy retirement forces me to make some tough decisions.
> 
> I have enjoyed TUG immensely for over 15 years and know that I have absorbed much more from the TUG community than I could ever hope to give back. However, as I have spread my volunteer wings over the past two years, I have spent less and less time on TUG. It's now time for me to pass the baton.
> 
> ...





      Good Luck!!    Dave, you certainly will be missed.    

I have so looked forward to your posts -- didn't matter the subject, I just wanted to see what you had to say.


dolores


----------



## Quilter (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you Dave for your endurance and patience.   

Will miss you here but still have hopes we'll cross paths at Grande Ocean or the Sunset Grill. 

I'm another one who thinks of you while passing Sun City on my way to Hilton Head.

I wish you well with your new interest,
Suzzanne


----------



## urple2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for all your help Dave,especially with all the Marriott info.

All the best to you ,


----------



## LynnW (Aug 22, 2012)

You will be missed Dave. Thanks for all your help here over the years.

Lynn


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 23, 2012)

THANK YOU my friend.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 24, 2012)

I guess it's official. At the bottom of the forum where it used to list DaveM as a moderator, he is no longer listed.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 24, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I guess it's official. At the bottom of the forum where it used to list DaveM as a moderator, he is no longer listed.



Ditto to the  
All good things must come to an end....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Dave, you have always been helpful to me, and your moderation made TUG a friendly place.  

I hope you still post, so I doubt it's goodbye.  Are you still going to write for TS Today?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your very kind words. It has been a joy to be here.

Yes, I'll still post occasionally.

Yes, Cindy, I'll still have some things appear in the Timesharing Today magazine occasionally, assuming the editors want what I offer.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for a job well done.  Good luck in your future endeavors and enjoy your retirement.


----------



## NJDave (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice over the years.  Best wishes in your new endeavor.


----------



## triem (Aug 24, 2012)

*Thank You Dave for your dedication to TUG community*

Thanks, Dave and good luck to you!


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh, Dave!  What mixed emotions!  I'm happy to see that you're still enjoying your "retirement", but you will be sorely missed here on Tug. 
Your advice, and opinions have been priceless, and much appreciated.  Thank you for all of that, and I wish you all good things for the future.  Hugs..... Jean B


----------



## catwgirl (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry to see you go Dave, and you will certainly be missed.  Best wishes for a happy retirement.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 27, 2012)

Wanted to wait until things were all settled to post.

I am certainly saddened to see Dave move on from his longtime role here at TUG, his countless time and effort making TUG what it is today could never be measured...or thanked enough even with the 100+ replies here sofar...the number of people Dave has helped so much...its quite staggering!

While he will no longer act as a moderator (or have to put up with the headaches of being one)...I am very pleased he will still remain a participant here from time to time.

His new replacement for the Marriott Forum moderator role will have some big shoes to fill =)


----------



## CashEddie (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Dave, 

Thanks for all your work.  I've only been a member almost a year and haven't had the pleasure to read a large number of your posts.  I however, in searching thru the archives on various topics, I've read a few of your informative posts.    Take care and glad to see you will pop in from time to time.  

All the Best, 

Eddie


----------



## zcrider (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you Dave M for all you have contributed to TUG!


----------



## pammex (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all you have done for all of us here on TUG and best wishes in your  new ventures..Stay well..Hugs


----------



## Amy (Aug 28, 2012)

Dave, as another person who has benefited from your presence on TUG in the past decade, I'm dropping in to add my thanks.


----------



## pipet (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the time you've invested here at TUG, and best of luck with your volunteering ventures!


----------



## erm (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Dave, for all you have contributed to the TUG community.  I've learned so much from you will certainly miss you. Good luck with all you will be doing.


----------



## delaware (Aug 29, 2012)

*Muchisimas Gracias*

Dear Dave,

We own 3 weeks in Door County, WI and always rely on TUG to help us with
trades in Florida and Mexico. Thanks for all of your work on our behalf. 

Wishing you the best in future endeavors.

Best,
Tanya


----------



## LilMsFoodie (Aug 29, 2012)

Just adding my thanks for your service.  LMF


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 29, 2012)

What is the all time posting on one thread topic ?

This one has over 3 thousand posts .


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 30, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> What is the all time posting on one thread topic ?
> 
> This one has over 3 thousand posts .



Actually it has over 3,000 views and a little over 100 posts. As for the biggest threads, that would go to the DC Speculation thread with almost 3,000 actual replies and over 160,000 views. This is followed up closely by the Aruba Ocean Club thread. TO see these, click the the "Replies" heading at the top of the topics list and it will sort the threads from largest to smallest.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 30, 2012)

jme said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thank you for all you've meant to TUG, and thank you even more for what you've meant to me personally over the past decade and a half. Your efforts have been tireless, and your contributions immeasurable. There has never been a situation or question for which you didn't have the perfect answer.
> 
> ...



Marty's sentiments are so well-expressed. You'll be sorely missed on TUG, by more folks than you can imagine. So is anyone up for a TUG gathering on HHI to honor and celebrate our retiring moderator?


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dave

Best wishes for your new endevour. A moderator often works behind the scenes but the role is both important and difficult. I am sure we will still see you here from time to time.


----------



## sdgaskill1 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Dave M retiring*

Thank you for all your great advice and information through the years. you have increased my awareness of important issues and contributed to our enjoyment of our timeshares. Best of luck with your new challenges in your retirement. Sandra & Jack, Tucson, Az


----------

